# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Desing 3D [Interior]

## qendros

Pershendetje
Ndoshta e kam postuar ne vendin e gabuar,mirpo me falni..
Janë punime të mia të punuara me Autodesk 3DS MAX
Shpresoj të ju pëlqejnë

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## qendros



----------


## EuroStar1

Te lumte Qendros

Me cilin program i ben ?

----------


## qendros

faleminderit..
janë të punuara me Autodesk 3DS MAX

----------


## KORCARI 2

> faleminderit..
> janë të punuara me Autodesk 3DS MAX


Na bej ndonje model guzhine

----------


## qendros



----------


## qendros



----------


## qendros



----------


## qendros



----------

ami7 (14-12-2014)

----------


## EuroStar1

> faleminderit..
> janë të punuara me Autodesk 3DS MAX


Ky program cfar ben tjeter ? psh, a mund te realizosh ndertime shtepish nga jashte ?

----------


## cool_shqype

> Ky program cfar ben tjeter ? psh, a mund te realizosh ndertime shtepish nga jashte ?


Ky eshte nje nga programet me te mira per rendering (per mua me i miri), e perdoret gjeresisht ne industrine e ndertimit per paraqitje te jashteme dhe te brendeshme...eshte shum afer realitetit.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Ky program cfar ben tjeter ? psh, a mund te realizosh ndertime shtepish nga jashte ?


Ja cfar ben tjeter ;P

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ky eshte nje nga programet me te mira per rendering (per mua me i miri), e perdoret gjeresisht ne industrine e ndertimit per paraqitje te jashteme dhe te brendeshme...eshte shum afer realitetit.


Faleminderit cool_shqype

Une e kam provuar nje si ky, por me dalin vijat te shkallezuara ..d.m.th ne vend qe vijat te dalin te drejta keshtu __________ ato shkallezohen dhe kur perfundon duket shume i shemtuar vizatimi qe ke bere

Shiko me poshte

----------


## qendros



----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

i ke krijuar vete qe nga fillimi apo thjesht ke mare nga interneti project & i ke bere modifikime & render?

----------


## Le dévoué

Punimet e mira, por mungojn idet inovatore. Si psh ; Ta marrësh për ide imagjinuese një cung druri (shembull vetem), dhe me kete cung druri ta skulptosh ate ne biblotek murale, karrikë, tavoline apo diç tjeter. Kesisoji do t'prodhosh dicka unikate, dhe me shume vlera artistike !

----------


## qendros



----------


## qendros



----------

ami7 (14-12-2014)

----------


## qendros



----------


## qendros



----------

